# Cupids poop



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys Im sure you dont want to look at poop but could somebody tell me if Cupids poop looks normal. Its just that his urates look a bit more yellow than Aeros do and its been bugging me....Aeros poop is the smaller one closer to the camera.
He eats normally, very active, drinks lots of water, no signs of illness or anything.




























This ones Aeros









Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully srtiels will help you, has he ate anything different at all


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

nope they both eat the same thing, they get seeds and fresh greens daily, mostly things like brocolli or collard greens or romaine as thats what they both like best. I know I really should try and get pellets into their diet but I need to make a special trip to petsmart to get them and my family and I have been busy lately.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Has the poop always been like this or have you just noticed it


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im pretty sure its been like this since I got him..... I just wrote it off as stress from moving and a new diet but since hes been here for a while now I decided to check in with people who know poop to see if it might be a serious problem.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yellow urates means liver disease as states on http://www.cockatielcottage.net/droppings.html 
you can ring your vet and ask for advice or srtiels will help you


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

okay Thanks Lindsey! Ill wait to see if Srtiels can help before I ring up the vet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All i can say is give him plenty of veg


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yepp I told my mom and she said well buy pellets either today or tomorrow and Ill just give them a little bit of seed and their veggies. The pet stores near me dont sell any of the brands commonly mentioned on here like zupreem and such but I figure if his diet is causing this then pellets are better than no pellets no matter the brand.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do hope he gets better


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Same here! Good wishes for him!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sarah, does your petstore carry tropican lifetime granules for cockatiels? my flock LOVES them!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes they do I did mention them on here at some point and nobody knew the brand so i passed on them. If I can recall they werent that expensive either.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre good, and my guys love them. theyre cheaper than most pellets but theyre still expensive... for a 1.8 lb bag here is 17.95 for them... plus taxes but all 3 like them so i dont mind using my own personal spending to buy it for them. a friend of mine gave me her bag of them because her tiel didnt like them. turns out, my guys love them!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yepp well I read the symptoms of liver disease online so its good I monitor their weight and such and im going to get the pellets tomorrow after school. I weighed them....Cupid is 89 g he has gained 4 g since I last weighed him on may 10th( so no weight loss which is good) and Aero is 111 g and she has lost 4 g since may 10th( but im not too worried about her as her poops are normal and she was getting a bit fat anyway).


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a question how should I give them the pellets so that they dont eat only seed? Because I got a sample of the pellets Cupid was weaned onto and when I gave them a bowl of seed and a bowl of the pellets, Aero was the only one who would eat them, and she didnt eat alot of them. Even though Cupid was weaned onto the pellets I never saw him eat them and the bowl of pellets got dumped every night practically untouched. Any advice?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I really wanted srtiels to take a look at this thread so Im reviving it in the hopes that shell see it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How is it ? any change at all ?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well I started giving them pellets today...so far they are eating a little of it so thats good and they got their veggies and seed plus some nutriberries. Im hoping its just a dietary issue as I looked up liver disease in birds.http://www.avianweb.com/liverdisease.html. Im going to try varying their diet a little better Id like to try sprouting again as my first time didnt work out so well I just would love the opinion of Susanne because shes so knowledgable on tiel health issues.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully she will come on soon


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i put the pellets in separate food bowls and foraging toys


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh ya I put them in a seperate bowl too as they wouldnt touch them when they were next to the seed ( my bowls are split in halves) So now theres one bowl for pellets and one for seeds. They dont seem overly enthusiastic about the pellets but they have been eating them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The urates look like there might be a slight bacterial infection going on.

What I would *not* suggest is any changes in diet to further stress him until you find out what is going on.

There might be a slight imbalance in the intestinal flora. If you have any probiotics you might want to put them on any food he will eat and see if within a day the urate color improves back to white.

You mentioned his weight....which he sounds like a small bird...BUT, remember tiels, like people come in all sizes. Does his weight seem appropriate for his size? Sometimes if a tiel has fat building up in the abdomen this can affect the liver and show up as yellowish green urates.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for looking at this Susanne. Ive checked his keelbone and he doesnt seem overweight or underweight. His weight seems normal. I dont have any probiotics at the moment but I will run out and get some today. Plain yogurt is a probiotic right or is there a powder too?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Plain yogurt is a probiotic right or is there a powder too?*
-----------------------
Yes it is. And you can go to a grocery store or drug store and get some acidopholis (sp) capsules. Either sprinkle some powder on some favorite food or mix 3 capsules in a gallon of water and use for the drinking water (change it 3 times a day so that it is drink in his bowl) Store the used mix water in the fridge between uses.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay Thank you Susanne! I will let you know if his poop changes at all after I give him the probiotics for a few days. Your always a great help


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So the probiotics are now in their water  I will keep everyone updated on how the probiotics do


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So i have been giving him the probiotics in his water since saturday night and no change in his poop....Should I continue to give him the probiotics for a little longer?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Susanne( if you happen to read this) or anybody else, can you tell if he looks good for his weight (89g) and size or not? since the probiotics dont seem to be changing the colour of his urates. Im going to keep him on the probiotics a little longer just to be sure though.

Here are some pictures from today,










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He looks good to me, Gorgeous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Lindsey. I guess I will keep him on the probiotics until its been a week but they dont seem to be changing his poop at all.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well Its been a week since I started giving Cupid probitics and he is still having yellow urates....any other ideas or advice Susanne?


----------

